# Looking for nice wall tapestries



## KempoSpirit (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi fellow MA,
I'm looking for a nice looking tapestrie (wall covering) for my area.
I have a large fireplace (6' wide) and I want to put a nice looking tapestrie in front of the stone in the front.
My measurements are 4'H X 5'W (or there abouts).
I've looked extensively online and there isn't anything out there that is worth hanging as an artpiece.
I'm now thinging about searching for custom made banner, but it wont look nearly as good, unless I can have it made of cloth.
Thought I would run it past the crew in case anyone can save me lots of time.
I'm planning on putting a large flat screen tv on the mantle and I want to use it to cover in front of it when not in use.
Your input is welcome.
Thanks in advance,
jc


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 1, 2009)

Contact this company for custom work (or shop their extensivce catalog)
http://www.manualww.com/


They were one of my favorite suppliers when I had my store for 15+ years.


----------

